# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Pushimet e verës në Atdhe

## Albo

Vitin e kaluar ne te njejten kohe ne hapem nje teme ne lidhje me pershtypjet tuaja nga pushimet ne Atdhe. Shume nga ju sollen ne ate teme pershtypjet e krijuara nga pushimi ne vendlindje.

Kete vit po hapim nje sondazh per te mesuar se sa prej jush qe jetoni larg Shqiperise keni planifikuar qe te shkoni me pushime ne Atdhe kete vit. Ne te njejten kohe, ju ftojme qe te sillni serrisht pershtypjet e qendrimit tuaj atje, ne menyre qe edhe ata qe nuk kane mundesi qe te shkojne me pushime, te njihen me ndryshimet e ndodhur ne vendlindje ne kete vitin e fundit.

Ju urojme tia kaloni sa me bukur.

Stafi i forumit.

----------


## kacaku basket

Te clodhesh ne vendin tend do te thote te kalosh pushime te mrekullueshme.Une personalisht jam nga ata fanatike qe pushimet e mija do ti kaloja gjithmone ne Shqiperi per vete faktin qe aty ndihem me mire se ne cdo vend tjeter(shpirterisht)

Pyetja qenka ne do shkoj kete vit?

Kurdohere te me behet nje pyetje e tille pergjija ime do te jete gjithmone PO.

Ju uroj pushime te mbara te gjith shqiptareve kudo qe ndodhen.

Klodi

----------


## Leandra

Kete vit jo, do shkoj vitin tjeter shpresojme ...

----------


## GoDDeSS

PO finally kete vere shkoj...ne korrik!

----------


## LeNNoN

Vallaj...nga data 23-24 do shkoj se na ka marr malli....bera 1 vit pa shku ...do shkoj iher t'cmallem me ato shok e at familje ...se per gje tjeter me thon t'drejten nuk esht per tu shku ...domethen (shpirterisht) sic e tha ene kacaku ndihem mo mir andej... :buzeqeshje: 


                   Bye

----------


## SiMpLeNcUtE

e un o miq e shok vajta edhe u ktheva....ohhh po ama  ctju them?!?! ctju them? u KENAQA....Kisha 4 vjet e gjys qe skisha vajtur edhe kur vajta...familja shoket shoqet te gjith kishin ndryshuar shume...un vajta ne sarande,korc dhe tirane...saranda mir qe ka plazhet qe e zbukuronj se po te jesh te jetosh ne sarande...plera plera dynjaja...korca eshte lulke pastaj...korca sic ka qene ashtu ka mbetur vetem se jane bere ndertime te reja...klube te reja...etje...pastaj nga pastertija korca mban kampjon...u cudita!!! BRAVO KORCA...kurse tirana me pelqen vetem se ka shume popullsi edhe dalin njerzia aktivizohen...po nga pamja edhe tirana gjith plera eshte...po un prap oi ti ja kalova shkelqyshem...e pse jo?!?! Cdo dit pa pun pa zanat...ohoho me terezi...dil andej e bridh ketej...tako njerin tako tjetrin...ahhhh me nje fjal ja kalova shkelqyshem...mezi pres te shkoj prap...po na i beri mbare mund te vete vitin tjeter....po te shikojme se kete radhe na ra leshi i kokes nga shpenzimet!!!po ama si i themi ne ketej IT WAS WORTH IT!!!!  :shkelje syri:  ika tani pacim ju uroj te gjithve pushime sa me te kencme!!!

----------


## ~Geri~

Edhe une do e bej nje xhiro andej kete vere.

----------


## studentja

Do te shkoja ne Shqiperi, si cdo vit per pushime, por kete vit kam vendosur te bojkotoj cmimet e avionave per ne Shqiperi.  me 355 EUR qe kushton nje bilete avioni Frankfurt Tirane mund te bej pushime all inclusive per 1 jave ne Turqi, Kroaci apo Bullgari. Turismin e Shqiperise e mban gjalle vetem patriotizmi i shqiptareve, pasi cmimet aty jane marramendese dhe te pa justifikuara, me nje fjale dhe nuk ja vlen fare te besh pushime clodhese ne Shqiperi. Me thoni nje person qe eshet emigrant, ka shkuar ne Shqiperi per pushime dhe ska lene "lesht e kokes" aty. Shqiperia eshte per te nxjerre mallin por jo per te bere pushime, me vjen keq qe e them kete po keshtu e ndjej se eshte e verteta. 

pershendetje dhe ja kalofshi mire
studentja

----------


## Curr_G

Unë jam nga Kosova, dhe pas 13 vite gyrbet, isha në vitin 2002 atje. Vërejta se ata që kan qeë me Shkije në top-formë ishin edhe tash me UNMIK-un. Mê erdh keq për ata Kosovar që po vuanin edhe më keq se përpara. Per ne që jemi duke hequr t'zit e ullirit ,s'po kish dertin kush se qellimi kryesor tash ishte se si t'i kthejn shkijet që paten ardhur nga Karpatet e nga Krajina. T'lumt na kush ishte duke e udhëhequr Kosoven! Sa për Shqiprin nanë, e cila kurr s'pat as nuk ka tash dert për Kosoven. Kush po e udhëheq s'ësht çudi por është për t'qajtur për Kombin shqiptar gjithkah jan!!!

----------


## white_snake

me thene te drejten kam gati mbi tre vjet ne angli, e gjat ketyre tre vjeteve kam shkuar tre here!
edhe kete ver i kam prer biletat per nga fundi i korrikut. me qe mbaroj edhe shkollen sivjet do rri nja 5 jave te mira se heret e kaluara dy here kam qene per 4 jav e nje her( pe rvit te ri ) vetem 2 jav.
pushime me te bukura se ne shqiperi ska, ne mes te familjes shoqerise eshte me te vertet nje kenaqesi e vecante!
ju uroj te gjithve pushime sa me te bukura kudo qe keni ber mend ti kaloni!
me respekt
Luani!

----------


## marsela

une cdo vere pushimet ikaloj ne shqiperi..edhe kte vere po nuk me doli ndonje problem pas dy javesh fluturoj :buzeqeshje: do shkoja me shpejt po kto mbledhjet e natos na shtyne ca provime :i ngrysur: 
per pershtypjet kur te jem atje.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BebuCi

Hey kam 5 muaj ce jam lalgual nga cipelia ele  me miss cum.Pol kam ca plovime pel te male,ele pashtaj avionit  ele cpejt ne cipeli.Pucimet si xhifmone ne shalande  :buzeqeshje:  .hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm coollllllllllll

----------


## Dinozaurina

O zot o zot, mezi po pres, do nisem pas dy muajsh, e kam prere bileten. 

Vetem se e di qe Tirana do jete si gjithmone vape e tmerrshme, plera dynjaja, pa drita pa uje, do me duhet t'i shkoj per vizite kusherinjve (deri ne brez te shtate), do me pyesin 700 veta: je fejuar, je martuar andej (ose do me prezantojne nja 20 kandidate te gatshem per udhetim...) etj. budalleqe nga keto te Shqiperise. 

Megjithate mezi po pres!!!

----------


## jonidapasho

Jam dakort me studenten,

Duhen bere disa bojkotime me ne fund dhe duhen disa reagime nga ana jone per sa i perket cmimeve , 

Ne kur vemi ne Shqiperi kemi shtepi per te ndenjur dhe keshtu nuk para qendrojme neper hotele per pushime. Pogradec- Gjirokaster- Fier - Tirane - Durres eshte tour qe bejme zakonisht.

Sivjet do vemi apo jo ne Shqiperi per behar varet nga oreksi qe do kete ministria e puneve te jashtme greke. 

Do lejohen emigrantet te kalojne kufirin apo jo ne Gusht ?

----------


## Roi

Sigurisht....se po ..

----------


## monar-am

[FONT=Garamond] pershendetje shoke shqiptare. une jam monar-am, anetar i ri i forumit tone. ka kohe qe s'kam kontaktuar me ju, por tani m'u dha mundesia. ketu ne kurbet asgje nuk eshte e lehte. oh, ku je shqiperi! do zoti i madh dhe mundemi te vijme edhe kete vit per pushime se greket e poshter na e kane marre shpirtin me keto letrat jeshile qe s'jane me jeshile se shpirti i tyre i pangjyre. ju pershendes me shume mall nga athina!

----------


## Genti^Itali

Sigurisht qe do vete, e kam pre bilete 2 muaj perpare qe te mos nryshoja menje  :buzeqeshje: 

Dhe pa ndejt nje muaj ne Alb skthehem prap ktu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mad

a do kthehem the???? me vrap mer, po na can ****** autoritetet e larta te shtetit Cek, qe meqe u futen qe u futen ne BE, i kane bere procedurat per zgjatjen e vizes me afat te zgjatur!
do zoti me thresin per vizen brenda javes qe vjen, se bileten e kam gati. u beme derr, pa det, pa i cik zhul neper kembe, pa era katun!!!!

{^_^}

----------


## idrizi

vitin e kaluar si qdo vit isha ne pushime ne KOSOV 10 dit e 10 dit ne shqiperi ne golem mundem me than lirisht se nuk me ka lan ndonje pershtypje te mir papasterti munges uji qmime astronomike ishim edhe ne tiran tirana i ngjan ni prostitute qendra dukej e pispillosur po nese e lem qendren e futm ne lagjet e tiranes ka rrezik epidemish ket vit do te shkoj ne kosov e pastaj te shohim

----------


## mad

o idrizi, ne nuk na merr malli per qendren vella, po per njerezit! pastaj, deri me sot, nuk ka pasur njeri problem me rruget e lagjeve.....apo jo, forumi!!!!!!!!

{^_^}

----------

